# How to turn on "Auto-accept"?????



## Donquixote1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

One of you kindly mentioned "auto-accept" as a solution to my FALSE 65% acceptance rate. When I go to my driver settings it doesn't come up. HOW do I turn on "Auto-accept"? to automatically accept EVERY ride that comes my way? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## newintownx (Sep 28, 2015)

Open your App
On the left of where it says " You're offline" 
Click on the little = ( on the left) 
It will open a new page looks like this 
Click auto accept..


----------



## Donquixote1950 (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks but it didn't work. Hit every possible button you suggested. I'll call Uber support. Sent them a written email request. Haven't heard back. THX so much for your reply. (Uber support is trying to help! I'll let you know if they succeed!)


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Accepting every ride is great for Uber, bad for you.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I’ve also never seen this mythical auto accept button. Luckily now I run two screens so I never miss it but back in the day if I didn’t go offline after every pickup I’d miss tons of requests and tank my ar


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Auto accept is not in all markets.

And if auto accept was in my market first thing I'd disable. Just say no.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And you want every 25 min pickup, for a 3 min trip, with a 4.16 rated pax................because ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Donquixote1950 said:


> One of you kindly mentioned "auto-accept" as a solution to my FALSE 65% acceptance rate. When I go to my driver settings it doesn't come up. HOW do I turn on "Auto-accept"? to automatically accept EVERY ride that comes my way? Any help greatly appreciated.


Just curious. Why ON EARTH would you want to accept EVERYTHING? (Do you enjoy driving 10 miles to a pax or picking up 3.51 rated pax?)



SHalester said:


> Auto accept is not in all markets.
> 
> And if auto accept was in my market first thing I'd disable. Just say no.


It's in my market. I laughed hysterically when I first saw it.


----------



## bronex (1 mo ago)

where exactly is the auto accept function. I've looked all over the app and can't find it anywhere. You can provide several photos


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

bronex said:


> where exactly is the auto accept function. I've looked all over the app and can't find it anywhere. You can provide several photos


Like they said, it’s not available in every market. Maybe not most even. And it’s a terrible idea at this point anyway, where the algorithm is taking wild gambles on handing out really bad rides that can cost more than you’ll even make if you’re not selective. Acceptance rate does not matter.


----------

